# Vegetable Cruelty



## Plantar (May 21, 2010)

Found this on a different forum I am constantly at.

http://www.vegetablecruelty.com/


----------



## Jelly (May 21, 2010)

these responses are pretty lame
but i like the generic concept, anyways


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2010)

Awwwwww!!!


----------



## 8-bit (May 21, 2010)

what is this?


----------



## Marietta (May 21, 2010)

I hate veggies.
Therefore, I must abuse them.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Awwwwww!!!



Lol, that bear reminds me of 8-bit's avatar, in an unzombified kind of way.


----------



## 8-bit (May 21, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Lol, that bear reminds me of 8-bit's avatar, in an unzombified kind of way.



Aww he jus wants a hug :3


On topic: Seriously, what is this? Is this real?


----------



## Unsilenced (May 21, 2010)

Dur hur hur vegitarians r dum dur hur hur if we didn't raise cows just to kill them they would go extinct dur hur hur we r canivores despite the fact that in order to avoid dying of massive heart attack, we still eat plants, dur hur hur. 

God I am so sick of that.


----------



## Jelly (May 21, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Aww he jus wants a hug :3
> 
> 
> On topic: Seriously, what is this? Is this real?



its a joke website like godhatesfurries to get a bunch of dumbasses riled up
but the responses are kind of boring


----------



## 8-bit (May 21, 2010)

Jelly said:


> its a joke website like godhatesfurries to get a bunch of dumbasses riled up
> but the responses are kind of boring



I figured it was, but you never know. Some people are ridiculously stupid


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2010)

Jelly said:


> its a joke website like godhatesfurries to get a bunch of dumbasses riled up
> but the responses are kind of boring


No. Unlike that site, this one is meant to be cute and funny. The merchandise all has 'I â™¥ Veggies' on them, so it looks like they support the consumption of vegetables.


----------



## Jelly (May 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No. Unlike that site, this one is meant to be cute and funny. The merchandise all has 'I â™¥ Veggies' on them, so it looks like they support the consumption of vegetables.



Alright


----------



## Plantar (May 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No. Unlike that site, this one is meant to be cute and funny. The merchandise all has 'I â™¥ Veggies' on them, so it looks like they support the consumption of vegetables.


Did you see the 'gore' section? I'm hungry now. D;


----------

